# I am in + town names



## trampymouse

Hello,
I'm referencing some Hungarian case constructions in a project I am doing and I wonder if anybody could correct the following for me. I'm cannot speak any Hungarian, so they were made through researching grammar and general guesswork 

_Varóson vagyok. - _I am in a city/ the city.
_Kö__nyvtárban vagyok. - _I am in the library. 

Many Thanks


----------



## galaxy man

_V_á_rosban  vagyok. - _I am in a city (not in a village or any other place)
_Egy v_á_rosban vagyok. - _I am in a city (I do not know which city, or it does not matter)
_A v_á_rosban  vagyok. - _I am in the city (you know which city I am talking about)

Same for the library:_
Kö__nyvtárban vagyok. - _I am in a library ... etc.


----------



## francisgranada

If your question is about the case endings, then the following examples may help you: 

*-on*
a ház*on* - _*on* _the house  _(on the top of ...) _
(a könyvtár*on* - _*on/over* _the library)
(a város*on* - _*on*/*over* _the the city/town)

-*ban*
a ház*ban* - *in* the house _ (inside ...) _
a könyvtár*ban* - *in* the library  
a város*ban* - *in* the city/town


In case of toponyms, for historical or etymological reasons, both -_ban _an -_on _can take place: 
 London*ban*, Birmingham*ben* ...
Miskolc*on*, Budapest*en *...
_(__due to the so called __vocal harmony__,  there exist parallel forms of the case endings: -on/-en, __-ban/-ben__ ...)
_ 
Such "anomalies" appear in other languages, too. In English:
*in* London, *in* Birmingham ...
*at* Paris ...


----------



## trampymouse

Thank you, yes it was the case endings I was interested in.



francisgranada said:


> London*ban*, Birmingham*ben* ...
> Miskolc*on*, Budapest*en *...


 
So, is the inessive (-ban/-ben) used for for foreign cities and the superessive (-n/-on/-en/-ön) used for native Hungarian cities?

Thank you.


----------



## francisgranada

trampymouse said:


> ... So, is the inessive (-ban/-ben) used for for foreign cities and the superessive (-n/-on/-en/-ön) used for native Hungarian cities?
> Thank you.



Not exactly... There are some Hungarian cities with -ban/-ben, too:
Komáromban, Pozsonyban (now Bratislava, but for about a thousend years part of Hungary), Egerben... 

In case of the foreign cities the inessive is used, perhaps always: Londonban, Párizsban, Rómaban, New Yorkban, Nápolyban, Los Angelesben ... (except of the historical Hungarian cities, of course, even if they belong now to other states: Aradon, Kassán, Ungváron ...)

I don't know if there exists a precise rule, but I dont'believe. Maybe someone else on the forum could tell it...


----------



## trampymouse

Thank you very much- I understand. I think that in every language there is the occasional oddity that's difficult to understand.


----------



## Zsanna

trampymouse said:


> (...) So, is the inessive (-ban/-ben) used for for foreign cities and the superessive (-n/-on/-en/-ön) used for native Hungarian cities?



I would say that it could be called the rough and ready rule.

But some Hungarian towns are beyond our present day frontiers - as francis suggested (Arad, Kassa, etc.) so that needs taking into consideration. 

Also, there is another suffix (getting rare, though): -_tt_ used in some cases, e.g. Győrö_tt_, Pécse_tt_.


----------



## trampymouse

Thank you very much,
So in conclusion, am I right in thinking both "_A v_á_rosban vagyok" _and "_A városon vagyok_" are correct, but when reffering to specific cities and towns, you must be more careful of which case you use?


----------



## francisgranada

trampymouse said:


> Thank you very much,
> So in conclusion, am I right in thinking both "_A v_á_rosban vagyok" _and "_A városon vagyok_" are correct, but when reffering to specific cities and towns, you must be more careful of which case you use?



No, only "_A v_á_rosban vagyok" _is correct. (I think _in the city_ and _on the city_ have different meanings in English, too)

Similarly, _országban _(country), _faluban _(village), _államban_ (state)...

The "problem" is only when reffering concrete cities and towns: -_ban/-ben _for city names of foreign origin and _-n/-on/-en/-ön_ for the majority of the city names of Hungarian origin (but seldom -_ban/-ben)



_


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> .... Also, there is another suffix (getting rare, though): -_tt_ used in some cases, e.g. Győrö_tt_, Pécse_tt_.



To avoid any confusion: Győrö_tt_, Pécse_tt_ (and some others) can be replaced by Győrö_n_, Pécse_n _as well (even I think the latter forms are more usual today, I suppose there are native Hungarian people that never use this _-tt_ in this cases).

This *-*_ (_*t*_)_*t* is an archaic "locative" ending, which is no more active, but for some reasons it remained with some city names (perhaps in some regions the usage of this ending survived for a longer time...)

But this *-*_ (_*t*_)_*t* can be easily found in other words with a locative meaning: _itt _(here), _ott _(there), _alatt _(beneath), _felett _(above), _bent _(inside), _kint _(outside), _előtt _(in front of, before) _._..


----------



## trampymouse

Thank you, I see.
Yes, the meaning is different in English too. I think the only example I can think of when 'in' and 'on' are used to the same effect is the expression _'to go out on the town'_ but that's quite idiomatic so perhaps not that valid an example. 
 My question mostly came from seeing the supressive mentioned in relation to Hungarian cities here http://www.hungarianreference.com/Nouns/-n-superessive.aspx- I wasn't  sure whether this extended to the actual noun 'city'. Thank you for making that more clear.


----------



## Akitlosz

francisgranada said:


> No, only "_A v_á_rosban vagyok" _is correct. (I think _in the city_ and _on the city_ have different meanings in English, too)
> 
> Similarly, _országban _(country), _faluban _(village), _államban_ (state)...
> 
> The "problem" is only when reffering concrete cities and towns: -_ban/-ben _for city names of foreign origin and _-n/-on/-en/-ön_ for the majority of the city names of Hungarian origin (but seldom -_ban/-ben)
> 
> 
> 
> _



Városon vagyok, tehát nem falun.


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz said:


> Városon vagyok, tehát nem falun.


 
Nekem úgy tűnik, mintha az _élni _igével használnánk inkább ezeket a szó+ragokat... Sőt, a _falun élek_ jobban hangzik, mint a _városon _élek.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Nekem úgy tűnik, mintha az _élni _igével használnánk inkább ezeket a szó+ragokat... Sőt, a _falun élek_ jobban hangzik, mint a _városon _élek.


 
Igen, nekem is. A _falun_ számomra azt jelenti, hogy _faluhelyen_, tehát nem városban. A _városon_ kifejezés számomra ilyen értelemben teljesen szokatlan (talán inkább azt jelentené, hogy város _területén_).


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, valószínűleg nem is az igehasználaton múlik elsősorban.

De tényleg becsapós egy kicsit, mert ha elkezdünk egy mondatot így: _Falun (vagy faluhelyen) az a szokás, hogy_... akkor a _városon pedig az, hogy..._ szinte jönne automatikusan utána. Ennek ellenére nem vagyok benne biztos, hogy jó lenne így. Minden esetre jobb, mint a fenti igékkel.


----------



## Norfren

Hasonló dolgok vannak például a finnben is. A városban/falun ott így nincs meg, de például:
Olen metsässä - az erdőben vagyok 
Olen metsällä - az erdőn vagyok = valami dolgom van az erdőben, fát vágok, stb.

[Edit]

Pont most olvastam egy nagyon hasonló példát a finn fórumon (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2029901)

Maito on pöydällä - tej van az asztalon  = kilöttyent az asztalra.
Maito on pöydässä - a tej az asztalban van = a tej ott áll a dobozban az asztalon.


----------



## Akitlosz

Én az égvilágon semmiféle problémát nem látok, nem érzek a városon kifejezéssel.

Ugyanúgy jó, mint a falun, vidéken, erdőn, mezőn, gyepen, gyepűn, folyón, tavon, tengeren, földön, Földön, Marson, akármin.

Városon mások a szokások, mint falun. Városon élek.

Egyfajta jelleget is kifejez, nem csupán helyet.


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz said:


> Ugyanúgy jó, mint a falun, vidéken, erdőn, mezőn, gyepen, gyepűn, folyón, tavon, tengeren, földön, Földön, Marson, akármin.


 
Igen, de ige nélkül ez nem meglepő. 

Viszont ha visszatérünk az eredeti kérdéshez, akkor az szerintem nem hangzik jól, hogy _városon vagyok_ - míg a _falun vagyok_ teljesen elfogadható.


----------



## Akitlosz

Zsanna said:


> Igen, de ige nélkül ez nem meglepő.
> 
> Viszont ha visszatérünk az eredeti kérdéshez, akkor az szerintem nem hangzik jól, hogy _városon vagyok_ - míg a _falun vagyok_ teljesen elfogadható.



Szerintem meg semmi különbség, ugyanaz a jelentéstartalom.

Nem lehet, hogy városi vagy? 

Kicsit hasonlónak érzem, mint mikor a fővárosi leutazik számára vidékre aztán csodálkozik, hogy a helyiek őt nevezik vidékinek.

Egy fővárosi ugyanis azt hiszi, hogy a vidéki az, aki nem budapesti. Ez igaz is, amíg Budapesten van.

De amint leutazik vidékre, máris ő lesz a vidéki, mivel vidéki az, aki nem helyi lakos, hanem máshonnét - tehát a vidékről a vidék felől -  jött. Azaz relatív, nem abszolút fogalom.

Pontosan ugyanazért mondhatják emberek azt, hogy városon, amiért te azt mondod, hogy falun.

Kinek mi a szokatlanabb környezet, szerintem csak ennyi.
Szerintem kicsit más értelembe mondjuk azt, hogy városban, faluban, mint városon, falun.

De a városban kifejezésnek semmiképpen nem a falun a párja és fordítva sem.

Hol a Géza? Valahol a városban, valahol a faluban.
Milyenek az emberek városon? Milyenek az emberek falun?
Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy milyenek az emberek a városban, hanem azt, hogy milyenek a városi emberek.

Szerintem. Bár persze lehet csak én viszem túlzásba az értelmezést és messze nincs jelentősége, de akkor meg mindegy lenne, hogy városban vagy városon, de szerinted sem teljesen az, viszont olyan életbevágó fontossága sincs.


----------



## Ben Jamin

francisgranada said:


> *at* Paris ...


 
Where did you find that?


----------



## francisgranada

Ben Jamin said:


> Where did you find that?


 
I don't know exactly, maybe at school ... Even if it may not be a typical example, I have found the following on the internet:

the Massacre at Paris, University of Kent at Paris, ... revised at Paris on 24 July 1971...


----------



## francisgranada

Akitlosz said:


> Szerintem meg semmi különbség, ugyanaz a jelentéstartalom.
> 
> Nem lehet, hogy városi vagy?  ...


 
1. Zsannának meg nekem is a _városon_ kifejezés szokatlan, számodra pedig teljesen szokásos kifejezésről van szó - ezen nincs mit vitatkozni, mert ezek tények (és nem tehetünk róla ). 

2. Nyelvtanilag a _városon_ ugyanúgy "rendeben" van mint a _falún_, szerintem (bár nem tőlem függ ...) manapság nyugodtan lehet használni, mert úgy tűnik kezd általánossá válni (már kezdem is elsajátítani  ...)

3. Történelmileg azért mégsem teljesen szimmetrikus kifejezésekről van szó, és a használatuk nem attól függ, hogy valaki városi-e vagy falusi. Azt modjuk hogy _mezőn_, _hegyen_, _vidéken_, _réten_, _síkságon_ ... viszont _völgyben_ (mert hegyekkel vagy dombokkal van körülvéve illetve behatárolva). A város esetében a "természetesebb" _-ban_ szerintem azzal magyarázható, hogy a város eredetileg egy vár köré épült_ fallal körülvett_ zárt település volt, ellentétben más "nyitott" településekkel (mint a falu vagy a tanya). 

Később analógiás hatásra és a városfalak megszünésével részben felcserérlhetővé váltak a végződések, kissé külömböző jelentéstartalommal. Így jöhettek létre a _faluban_ és késöbb _a városon_ alakok.



> ... Kicsit hasonlónak érzem, mint mikor a fővárosi leutazik számára vidékre aztán csodálkozik, hogy a helyiek őt nevezik vidékinek ... Kinek mi a szokatlanabb környezet, szerintem csak ennyi....


 
Szerintem a _vidék_ az eredetileg gyéren vagy egyáltalán nem lakott (tehát nem beépített), nagyobb öszzefüggő terület. Itt sem egészen szimmetrikus a helyzet, mert szerintem egy falusi önmagát nyugodtan nevezheti vidékinek (minden negatív "mellékíz" nélkül), viszont ugyanaz a falusi egy londonit (vagy egy kassait) inkább városinak fog nevezni. 

A vidéki szerintem az, aki nem városban él hanem _de facto_ vidéken, közelebb a természetes életmódhoz (amíg még egyáltalán van ilyen...). 



> ...Szerintem kicsit más értelembe mondjuk azt, hogy városban, faluban, mint városon, falun...


 
Ez általánosabb értelemben is így van, t.i. két hasonló kifejezés vagy szinonimum általában sohasem jelenti 100 %-osan ugyanazt.


----------



## Ben Jamin

francisgranada said:


> I don't know exactly, maybe at school ... Even if it may not be a typical example, I have found the following on the internet:
> 
> the Massacre at Paris, University of Kent at Paris, ... revised at Paris on 24 July 1971...


I found some of the examples at the Web: 
It is actually: 'University of Kent *at Paris*' page 
In most of them there is another word after Paris, and "at" relates actually to that word. Maybe some of the examples you found actually use "at Paris" instead of "in Paris", but I do not know why. Maybe many (or all) of them are simply errors.


----------



## francisgranada

Ben Jamin said:


> I found some of the examples at the Web:
> It is actually: 'University of Kent *at Paris*' page ... In most of them there is another word after Paris, and "at" relates actually to that word ...


 
But not in the example given by me:
_Professor Peter Read, Academic Director of the University of Kent at Paris, said: " 'Live in Paris, studying in English texts ...."_

But this is the Hungarian forum, so I suggest you to open a thread on the Eglish forum ... .


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> szerintem egy falusi önmagát nyugodtan nevezheti vidékinek (minden negatív "mellékíz" nélkül), viszont ugyanaz a falusi egy londonit (vagy egy kassait) inkább városinak fog nevezni.


 
Egyetértek (bár azért lehet, hogy van valami mellékíz).
A gond ott is lehet, hogy másról könnyebben mondható, hogy _idegen_, amennyiben ez azt jelenti, hogy a beszélő számára ismeretlen a személy. 

Tényleg nincs sok jelentősége, de úgy gondolom, hogy talán azért tűnik kevésbé jónak a _városon élek/vagyok,_ mert talán régiesebb (vagy vidékiesebb?), mint amihez szoktam.

P.S. Az off topic "at Paris" angolul tényleg hibás így (= az "in" helyett). A hiba onnan eredhet, hogy franciául _à Paris_ lenne, amit a franciák időnként tévédésből tényleg szó szerint, _at Paris_-nek fordítanak. Kár lenne átvenni!


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> P.S. Az off topic "at Paris" angolul tényleg hibás így (= az "in" helyett). A hiba onnan eredhet, hogy franciául _à Paris_ lenne, amit a franciák időnként tévédésből tényleg szó szerint, _at Paris_-nek fordítanak. Kár lenne átvenni!


 
Szia,

Abszolute nem ragaszkodom hozzá ... . De tényleg úgy emlékeztem hogy mondják így is (szerintem régen lehetett ilyesmi, de végül is mindegy, tény hogy nem a legjobb példát találtam ki ...)


----------



## Zsanna

Moderátori üzenet:

A két utóbbi hozzászólás megtalálható a *Földrajzi nevek + on/en/ön v. ban/ben* című új topikban, amit a *Fórum Szabályok I.2*-es pontjában foglaltak miatt nyitottam.

A fórum szabályait kérjük, tartsátok be.


----------



## ilocas2

Francistown is the second largest town in Botswana. How to say I am in Francistown? Francistownban vagyok or Francistownben vagyok?


----------



## Zsanna

The choice of the suffix depends on how Francistown would be pronounced in Hungarian. If _frenszisztáon_ is the right pronunciation, then _-ban _would be the right suffix to chose.

Edit: I translated this post into English after AndrasBP's post hereunder.


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna seems to have overlooked the fact that *ilocas2* is a Czech speaker. 
She wrote: "It depends how you pronounce the word Francistown." 
If -town is pronounced /taun/, the vowels (diphthong) are low, so the correct ending is -ban.


----------



## ilocas2

Thank you, so I grasped from it that the vowel harmony depends on the last syllable. So _in Encovany_ would be _Encovanyben._ Well, as Americans say - it was funny the first time.


----------



## Zsanna

AndrasBP said:


> Zsanna seems to have overlooked the fact that *ilocas2* is a Czech speaker.
> She wrote: "It depends how you pronounce the word Francistown."
> If -town is pronounced /taun/, the vowels (diphthong) are low, so the correct ending is -ban.


András, I didn't exactly...  In order to answer the question (in the most practical way), you have to establish how the vowels in the word would be pronounced. (Given that it was not a Hungarian word, you cannot base yourself on what you see in the written form.) Ilocas2 only had to be able to decipher my suggested pronunciation, which may be a bit tricky for a non speaker of Hungarian but using instead the term "low/high" vowels could equally be quizzical for some...  (As opposed to "front" and "back", we've seen in a thread earlier.)

@ilocas2: the vowel harmony refers to the _entire_ word but it is true that in a word with "mixed" vowel harmony, the suffix will match the vowel(s) towards the end of the word. And yes, it would be Encovany-ben, too (if the word is pronounced as one expects it to be...).

P.S. However, I have just realized (maybe this is what AndrasBP referred to partially) that I wrote my previous post in Hungarian (this topic has been mixing up languages too much!), so I'll change it into English.


----------



## AndrasBP

Yes, I agree that the correct terminology in the case of Hungarian vowel harmony is *front / back* vowels. 
(+ *rounded / unrounded* with suffixes _-hoz/-hez/-höz_ and _-szor/-szer/-ször_)

Encovany (a Czech place name) is not a straightforward case because the /i/ and /e:/ sounds in the last syllable tend to be "transparent" if the preceding syllables contain back vowels. I would actually say Encovanyban (just like _kocs*i*ban, más*i*kban, csokolád*é*ban, faz*é*kban_, etc.)

We might start thinking of opening a new thread about vowel harmony problems.


----------



## ilocas2

I will post here for curiosity what says Czech textbook of Hungarian from 1963 about this topic.


_Hol van a Tátra?                                  Csehszlovákiában.
Csehországban, vagy Szlovákiában?         Szlovákiában, nem Csehországban.
Hol van Moszkva?                                 A Szovjetunióban.
Hol van a Kreml?                                  Moszkvában.
Hol van a Hradzsin?                              Prágában._

Names of countries, except Hungary, and also names of towns and villages lying outside the area of People's Republic of Hungary, take suffixes _-ban, -ben_ on question where? _hol?_. But:
_
Hol van Budapest?           Magyarországon.
_
Names of towns and villages in Hungary or Hungarian names of towns and villages outside the area of People's Republic of Hungary take suffixes _-ban, -ben_ on question where? only if they end on

_-i, -j, -m, -n, -ny, -falu, -város_

in other cases they take mostly suffix

_-n, -on, -en, -ön_

So we will say:

_Hol?_

_Budapesten, Szegeden, Miskolcon,
Budán, Tokajban, Komáromban,
Dunaújvárosban, Debrecenben, etc._


----------



## Norfren

ilocas2 said:


> Names of countries, except Hungary, and also names of towns and villages lying outside the area of People's Republic of Hungary, take suffixes _-ban, -ben_ on question where? _hol?..._



Note, however, that often (but not always) if country name = island name then -on/en/ön is used instead of -ban/ben. E.g.:

Izlandon, Máltán, Új-Zélandon, Madagaszkáron, Cipruson, Haitin, etc.


----------



## Zsanna

By the way is it Szicíliá*ban* or Szicíliá*n*?

P.S. Post edited after AndrasBP's following comment. Sorry about mixing the languages and thank you for the warning.


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna, I'll switch back to English if you don't mind, the OP was in English, after all.

I'd say "Szicíliában", even though it's an island. "Szicíliában" has about 50,000 Google hits, while "Szicílián" only has 5000. Maybe because we see it as a region of Italy (just like "Toszkánában").

Interestingly, "Szardínián" is *much* more common than "Szardíniában" (85,000 vs. 1800 hits).

I don't think there's a clear geographical or linguistic explanation for that.


----------



## Zsanna

Unfortunately, Google hits are not always reliable - as we know - but it looks logical in the sense you mention (paraphrasable also into "in a big island" -> -ban/-ben, "on a small island -> -n/-on/-en/-ön).
So we can expect some regularity in the usage in spite of the exceptions that are so difficult or simply impossible to justify.


----------



## ilocas2

Sicily and Sardinia have practically the same size. (Sicily 25 662 km2, Sardinia 23 949 km2)


----------



## Zsanna

In that case, it is also possible that "big(ger)" should be interpreted not only in terms of size but also of importance. (To the people who speak... maybe Sicily is better known in Hungary or we have more contact with them, or we consider the island more as a "country" than "just an island". Difficult to tell.)


----------



## Norfren

There are several other "irregularities" if you browse the names of the Caribbean islands/states. Usually -ra and -on, however we travel to "Kubába, Puerto Ricóba". I cannot decide in the case of Haiti, both feels OK for me. Oh yes, and we go to "Antarktiszra" - it is a big continent, isn't?


----------



## Zsanna

It is interesting, indeed. 
In the case of Haiti, I would say rather: Haitin. 
_To be in_ the Antarctica, however, is not all that different because the choice would be between -(o/e/ö)n/ -ban, -ben as in the other cases (but there is no doubt for me that it would be: Antarktisz_on_). 
(If you change the verb to *go*, it is true that -_ra_ would be used instead of -_ba_ that is used for all the other continents.)


----------



## tomtombp

This problem of name of a city/country + ban/ben or on/en/ön comes up from time to time and I think it is one of the most difficult questions in Hungarian. There are some guidelines but there's no clear rule, you have to feel it.

I don't think "at Paris" is correct. I agree with Ben and Zsanna and their explanations why Google finds some "at Paris".

I can only pronounce Francistown the way that -ban matches. Yes, it probably depends on the vowel in the last syllable.

"Városon" is clearly wrong to me.


----------



## tomtombp

ilocas2 said:


> Names of towns and villages in Hungary or Hungarian names of towns and villages outside the area of People's Republic of Hungary take suffixes _-ban, -ben_ on question where? only if they end on
> 
> _-i, -j, -m, -n, -ny, -falu, -város_
> 
> in other cases they take mostly suffix
> 
> _-n, -on, -en, -ön_
> 
> So we will say:
> 
> _Hol?_
> 
> _Budapesten, Szegeden, Miskolcon,
> Budán, Tokajban, Komáromban,
> Dunaújvárosban, Debrecenben, etc._



Egerben, Győrben (for those who don't like the slightly outdated "Győrött").

Leányfalun.


----------

